# outcast inshore slam!



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

congratulations to team 'georges marine electronics' !!! Capt. Josh rozier, Capt. Dusty Powers and Timmy Land!, 17.7lb inshore slam!!!!:bowdown


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats guys! Lots of Inshore Knowledge right there with that team!:letsdrink


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

good deal guys!!!:bowdown


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats to all the guys.:bowdown


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats ! :clap


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

17.7 lbs makes for 3 good fish! does anyone know the specific weights on each species?


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

I_think _the speck was 6.5 pounds.

The largest speck of the tourney was 7.5 pounds.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Capt. John Rivers (5/16/2009)*This is a guess from memory, Redfish 7.91 lbs ... Trout 6.15 lbs... Flounder 3.65lbs.. I'm pretty sure about the Redfish and Trout, but I might be wrong on the Flounder.


That sounds about right.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Again congrats Josh, Dusty and Timmy you guys were long overdue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Yep way over due....Congrats guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats what i am talking about DP!!!! Tell Mr. land and Josh i said congrats! Hell of a job.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, we had one of the best days of fishing I have ever seen in this area. Its just nice when everything comes together from me catching the trout, Cpt. Josh catching the redfish, and Cpt. Dusty putting the flounder that topped it off.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

good job guys 

also 

tyler maxwell won the junoir angler division

way tomash em buddy:letsdrink


----------



## Saltlife (Sep 21, 2008)

Congratsyall! you guys deserved it 

thanks ben!


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

One fish for each fishing pole??? Great day of fishing guys!! Congratulations on the win. 

WayneO


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>*Congrats on a great catch, that's outstanding!*

<P align=center>


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

*Nothing like a 4lb ass whipin on the field.....Well Done!!!!*


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

congrats guys awesome job


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow! That deserves a pat on the back. Glad I didnt fish! That is the best oneday slam I have seeninPensacola.Anyone know the full leaderboard?


----------



## fisheye3 (Feb 11, 2009)

Great job guys. Here's a link to one of your pics at the weigh-in.

http://community.anglertube.com/_Outcast-Inshore-Slam-Winners/photo/3816924/31348.html

If anyone else fished the tournament, I took some pictures at sunrise for the take off, so your boat pics may be on the site. Some of them came out really good with that sunrise. 

www.anglertube.com

Great job Dusty, Josh and Tim!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TSpecks (5/16/2009)*


*The <U>Bottom</U> picture is an unreal photo and should beFramed, Matted and Hungin OutCast and every other Tackle Shop in the Panhandle. Think about it Anywhere in Florida that is gonna pretty much be a winning Bag. Glad you guys done it here, Yall Represented the Panhandle in a way that would make any area of Florida Jealous. Congrats Again, and I still see it as incredible. The three of you unquestionably deserved the win. *

*After the First Weigh In, Tommy Should have changed the Tournament Name to.......... "The OutCast Inshore SMACKDOWN".*

*Now the <U>Top</U> picture, would have been a Great one, if Tim wouldn't have beenpicking his nose with a Stud Trout. oke*


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

those are good pictures Mr. Granger!


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the win, y'all!! What a great day of fishing! :clap:clap


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats fellas!!! A deserving win for all the hard work and time put in by that trio. 

L8, Harry


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Dale Hall turned in over 20LBS. in the gulfbreeze slam a few years back. I was 2nd with well over 17 but it was a month long tournament. And I was wondering if you were just talking tournaments slams or non tournament slams?


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Wrong thread sorry guy and congrats I know Its a little late


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry for the delay:<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; tab-stops: 238.5pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">2009 Outcast Inshore Slam<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">Final Results<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">Aggregate <o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">1. George?s Marine Electronics-17.70<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">2. Black jack-13.70<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">3. 24 Pathfinder-13.60<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">Redfish<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">1. Team George?s Marine Electronics-7.90<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">2. Black Jack-7.20<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">3. Dawn Patrol II-6.70<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">Speckled Trout<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">1. 24 Pathfinder-7.50<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">2. Team George?s Marine Electronics-6.15<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">3. Team Hawkeyes/Chic Fil A-5.25<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">Flounder<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">1. Team George?s Marine Electronics-3.65<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">2. Team Intruder-3.05<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">3. Chaisin Tails-2.80<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">Lady Angler<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 238.5pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Wendy Fuller-Wendy Daze-8.65 Aggregate<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 238.5pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">Junior Angler<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 238.5pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Tyler Maxwell-Doubled Up- 9.40 Aggregate<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 238.5pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Tyler Maxwell-Doubled Up-3.35 Speckled Trout<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 238.5pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Luke Adams-24 Pathfinder-6.10-Redfish<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 238.5pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Tyler Maxwell-Doubled Up-1.45-Flounder<o></o>


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

That picture is worth a thousand words.


----------

